# Looking for RP Partner(s) (Tfs + TGs + Fetishes in general)



## Knightmayfair (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello!  I'm a story writer over on the regular FA site and I've been actively searching for RPers mostly those who want to do RPs along this line.  (I have quite a large cast of characters from male to female, you can look at my stories to see a few of them, they can also span across fantasy, sci-fi, as well as modern/post apoc).  I'm fine with pretty much any race though I'm partial to a certain race I made up, Hybrids. 

Stuff I do: 
TFs
TGs
Pretty much any race (includes crazy stuff like shaftbeasts)
Gay
Straight
Uglification
Mental Changes
I am perfectly fine with sex in RPs (in fact I encourage it)

Stuff I won't do:
Underage stuff or heavy age progression
diapers/scat/watersports
Necrophilia

Stuff I'd try:
Vore

If you have any questions just ask.  I'd prefer to RP through a program such as skype, Discord, or steam.  If you want to see my stories to get a feel for my writing and some of my characters, here's my link:  Userpage of knightmayfair -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Contact me if you're interested!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm willing to do a vore rp with you.


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Mar 21, 2017)

I am in if you have a discord.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Apr 1, 2017)

I could transform you into a werewolf if you want, if you're still open. Especially if it's an unwilling transformation . We could even have a hunt scene at the start, a “lost in the woods” type thing, where I have to catch you, before the transformation then occurs.
I had an idea recently about transformation roleplays… One of the things I sometimes like to do is roleplay a non-character with my roleplay partner's character. For example, I might play the role of the wind, the trees, the chill in the air, the darkness and shadows that hinders the character's ability to see, the more inexplicable feelings like the sense they're being watched, e.t.c.. I usually play those things in addition to playing my actual character. I was thinking about applying this to transformation roleplays… I haven't been in many, but of those I have, it's been the transformee that's been driving much of the transformations occurring to their character. Though I figure, the person being transformed isn't in control of what's happening to their body, so it would make sense for someone else to take control and describe the transformations happening to them. Such as the transformer. *Evil Grin*. The transformee would play out their reactions to what was happening to their body, and perhaps a limited amount of resistance to the changes, if only to delay the inevitable.
Though that might be how most transformation roleplays work already; as I say, I've only been in a few.


----------



## Thesinkid (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey! Ive been wanting to try Micro/Macro on a plot I read in a fanfic I really liked. Im not sure about vore personally but if you wanted to try we could talk about it! I mostly rp males, and prefer doing gay.


----------



## Seduce (Apr 5, 2017)

What's TF?


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2017)

Seduce said:


> What's TF?



Transformation, generally as in from one species, to another.

I've had some very fun skunk transformation RPs, for those whose secret desire is to be a skunk...


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Out of the list, I'd be OK with TF, TG, MC, sex, and vore (soft only, no digestion)


----------



## Omegatrash (Jul 8, 2018)

I'd be interested in trying a NSFW gay transformation rp if you'd be still up for it. I'm fine with any species.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm willing to do anything on that last (Or all if that's even possible :V ) I've got quite a few characters too, human and anthro.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Universe (Jul 28, 2018)

I have discord


----------

